# New 75 Gallon Tank



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got this a couple days ago and got it up and running. Ordering a rhom or maybe a few pygos to go in it.









Note I have no idea why it double posted this thread.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see a pic. Did you post one?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I did, and I can see it now, can you?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I can see it. looks nice, a large rhom would look sweet in there


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I know! Hopefully I can get one


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....Can't wait to see a rhom in there!..


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

An Elongatus would look pretty cool in there lol. Mines eating really well now and looks to be getting a black mask..... I didnt order a black mask but I wouldnt complain if it was. I may be wrong but either way i'm very happy with him.

nice tank too by the way!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> yea I can see it. looks nice, a large rhom would look sweet in there


I agree that a rhom would good in that tank for a while. I wouldn't bother housing pygos in there unless you plan on upgrading soon.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan25 said:


> An Elongatus would look pretty cool in there lol. Mines eating really well now and looks to be getting a black mask..... I didnt order a black mask but I wouldnt complain if it was. I may be wrong but either way i'm very happy with him.
> 
> nice tank too by the way!!


Thanks everybody! and Ryan, I am Golden Pygo from ECAS !


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That is an aweosme tank layout mate!! What are the dimensions of you 75???


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see it now. Very cool set up, My suggesting for your tank would be a nice rhom as well.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

BanditBrother said:


> I can see it now. Very cool set up, My suggesting for your tank would be a nice rhom as well.


Yes I am trying to get one, just depends if they are in stock or not!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice substrate. Your tank looks great.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks! The substrate cost me 3.50$ because its just crushed up rocks that you put in your driveway.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Rhoms are like mosquitoes... I can't imagine you having a hard time finding one, at any size...

A Manny would also look lovely in there


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Our lfs has them a couple inches but I don't want a small one like that, I would also love to have a manueli but I can't afford to order one online







Have a budget for these fish lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

True... this hobby is expensive.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Did you grow those plants yourself? They are huge


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Did you grow those plants yourself? They are huge


Nope I bought them at the lfs just a few weeks ago! pretty cheap too


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What did they have them labeled as and how much did you pay?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Tank looks great


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Tank looks great


Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The plants are java fern, I was just asking what they were labeled as because java fern is usually pretty expensive at LFS and those are huge


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Some of the leaves are probly around a foot or so. Guess I got a good deal on them then! Unlike the hornwort that was 5$ for one stem..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, you definitely scored on that one. They grow well when attached to driftwood, so that might be something to consider doing.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

You mean like take a piece of thread and tie them on?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I like to use fishing line because it doesn't fall apart and it's pretty much invisible, but yeah... just tie it right on.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright I will give it a shot!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice lookin tank !


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks! I'm excited to buy fish.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Got a water onion, and attached the java fern to the driftwood, hows it look? Any suggestions? Note that only one light is on, I have another but I like the look of this one alot better.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice. I like to get the java fern mats... those look super nice and makes the tank look very green. (plus its super low maintenance!)


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

How do you make a java fern mat?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Restricted- said:


> How do you make a java fern mat?


They just grow that way -- the rhizome that the leaves are growing out of will grow more leaves and get bigger and after a bit, it just becomes a big mat with leaves growing out of it.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh I guess I will take one of the plants off the wood and put it in the gravel!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Restricted- said:


> Oh I guess I will take one of the plants off the wood and put it in the gravel!


You still leave them on the driftwood, they will attach themselves after a bit.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh okay good because I just took them all off the wood and put them all on 2 pieces instead of 4


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice fish, sustrate, ligth, nic setup


----------

